# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Help with ttile in datya table

## rayted

Hi guys

I can't add the word score in my data table.

See my 2nd table in my spreadsheet and an image of what i am trying to accomplish. I just want two lines, one that says score 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 currently it says 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 twice!

If i take out the score from the legend and leave volume it shows 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 but i want to show the word Score in front of it

Thank you

----------


## rorya

A chart data table won't do what you want. I'd suggest you just add a text box to add the word Score to it.

----------


## rayted

Ok rory thanks

----------

